# Maxi Torque Rite Air Power Drawbar For Pm?



## Buggy Chief (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience or comments on this product.  Looking at possibly buying a 727 and thought this would be an interesting mod.  Any input is welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## lpeedin (Oct 5, 2016)

Sure don't Chief, but I posted Part 3 of my draw bar build today.  The biggest obstacle you will face with a commercial built power drawbar on the 727 is the space between the drawbar & motor - less than 1.5". 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 5, 2016)

lpeedin said:


> Sure don't Chief, but I posted Part 3 of my draw bar build today.  The biggest obstacle you will face with a commercial built power drawbar on the 727 is the space between the drawbar & motor - less than 1.5".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input!!  I will check your vid out.


----------



## mksj (Oct 5, 2016)

I have one on my mill, very nice, and works smoothly. First time I have had a power drawbar, and  am very happy with it. High quality and plug and play if you have a Bridgeport style mill. I can not see it fitting on a smaller mill, and think you could make one, and save a bit of change. They do apply quite a bit of torque, so probably not a good thing to leave the spindle guide guide pin in place. Never had an issue using the drawbar manually tightening it, but the other day with the power drawbar the arbor didn't fully seat and was torqued into the guide pin. Needless to say the arbor was toast and the guide pin got removed.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Sandia (Oct 6, 2016)

Buggy Chief, I chose the Maxi Torque for my mill. It is pretty much a plug and play set up except the drawbar has to be dimensioned to fit properly.
It also has an automatic oiling system to keep the drawbar lubricated.  Requires 90# of air pressure to operate. Here are some pictures. I have had mine for about 3 years with no problems and it is a super time saver.
Bob


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 6, 2016)

Sandia said:


> View attachment 137084
> View attachment 137084
> View attachment 137085
> View attachment 137086
> ...


I love it!!!


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 6, 2016)

Sandia said:


> View attachment 137084
> View attachment 137084
> View attachment 137085
> View attachment 137086
> ...


by the way...who did you order from?


----------



## Sandia (Oct 6, 2016)

Chief, I purchased mine from Acer as that is the brand mill I have.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Oct 6, 2016)

Sandia said:


> Chief, I purchased mine form Acer as that is the brand mill I have.


Thanks!!


----------



## mksj (Oct 6, 2016)

Also purchased mine from Acer, although my machine is an Acra/Sarp knee. They are shipped directly from the manufacturer.  There are a number of different models with different drawbars to fit the specific machine. On a gear head/smaller mill you would need to modify or make a drawbar, but I cannot see fitting it to a smaller machine because of the air motor diameter. The Maxi Torque are really nice, almost worth buying a knee mill so you can add one.


----------

